# New guy says hi (TSD related)



## TangSooGuy (Mar 18, 2002)

Hello, everyone.  I've been lurking for awhile and decided to join the community.

I am a Sam Dan (Third degree Black Belt) and member of the World Tang Soo Do Association  ( www.worldtangsoodo.com ).

I've been training for 17 years and am starting the testing process for my 4th degree this weekend. 

I felt the desire to respond to many other threads regarding TSD, but I've found that it is so easy to get controversial, that i haven't added my input yet.

However, I'll be looking at the TSD posts and try to anser what I can where I can without getting into any flame wars.

If anyone has anyspecific questions regarding TSD, or the WTSDA, feel free to ask.  

In asking about origins, history, etc, I'll tell you what i know and believe to be correct, but I'll put in a disclaimer now, that there is as much evidence for one point of view as for many other points of view when you start talking about this.

One thing I will say upfront is that TSD shares its origins with TKD, and while I have not had a lot of experience with TKD instructors or practitioners, I will say in the limited experience I have had that TSD seems to more readily embrace Chinese and Okinawan influences.

The principle areas studied in TSD are (in no particular order):

1. Forms
2. Hand and Kick techniques (Kicks are characteristically high, and many are done with jumps, but low kicks do exist and are incorporated)
3.Meditation
Sparring- Competition, Pre-Arranged, Group, and Free (Non-tournament)
4. Weapons- Staff, Knife, Long Sword, Cane
5.Self defense incorporating grappling, jointlocks, pressure points (Hap Ki Do influence)
6. Breaking (not heavily stressed, but incorporated)

Let me know if I can provide any information you don't have already.  I don't claim to know it all, and there may be more senior members here, but I'll share what I do know, and I'll admit it when I don't know.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2002)

Welcome!

I do have a question: Would you agree that TSD is more self-defense oriented than sport oriented?


----------



## TangSooGuy (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome.

Yes, I would agree with that statement, at least in my experience.  I know guys who were very into the tournament scene, and I enjoyed it for awhile, but it was NEVER the main focus of my training nor of the Association to which I belong.

Most tournaments I have competed in have been WTSDA -only (non-open) forms.  This is primarily done in an effort to keep standardization, and to limit political issues that can arise in open tournaments. 

No one is required to compete. Everyone is however allowed to compete. 

However, the primary goal of my training has always been mental, spiritual, and physical betterment.

I can honestly say that most of what I have learned is geared towards self-defense, with different techniques used in different situations. My instructors have always emphasized to use what is appropriate for a situation.

Oner example:  While we learn and often prize high kicks in TSD, we also know they are not practical for every situation.  If I was standing on an icy sidewalk and someone came at me w/ a knife, I'm not going to try to kick him in the head.

If someone is trying to grab and grapple, I'm not going to try to kick him in the head.

However, if some guy is trying to pummel to death (literally- trying to kill me) with his fists, and he gives me an opening, you better believe I'm going to kick him in the head.

If someone is justpushing me, I'm not about to throw a full power kick to his stomach, etc.

Sorry for the babbling.  Short answer- Yes. I agree that TSD is more self defense oriented than sport oriented.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2002)

Welcome!  We appreciate any input you can provide...that *is* why we're here, after all, so that martial artists from all systems can share information.

:cheers:

Cthulhu


----------



## Deaf (Mar 19, 2002)

What type of long sword do you practice?  As I have posted in a different thread, I have not officially seen any weapons training being carried out in Tang Soo Do.  However I do not know much about your organization (only know that it does exist etc.)

Before starting up TSD I was training in ShotoKan Karate-Do and I was very surprised of the similarities that the styles had with TSD emphasizing kicking more than ShotoKan.  So I agree with your statement about TSD having more influence of Okinawan styles as compared to TKD.  

Well welcome and I look forward to hearing about the weapons some more.

Deaf


----------



## TangSooGuy (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, on the subject of the long sword, it is supposed to be traditional korean long sword.

the problem with this is that unlike the Japanese katana, there is no 'standard' for what a korean sword looks like.

Some Korean swords are straight, some are curved, some are shorter than others, different shapes, etc.

The sword pattern our association has adopted is not quite as long as the 'standard' (read- mass-produced) katana available on today's market, although the flat of the blade is about one-and a half to two times wider.  The blade is curved, has no temper line nor blood groove. Hilt types vary, but are generally wooden or leather wrapped.  I have seen some cloth wrapped in the diamond pattern of the katana, but minus the ray skin.

As for the forms we practice, they have been developed through cooperation between our masters and masters in Kuk Sool Won and KumDo/GumDo and are relatively new.  From what I have been told, they are designed to be combative against Japanese Sword techniques.  For eaxample, many times traditionally one of the first attacks a Japanese (military) swordsman would use is a horizontal cut across the eyes in order to blind the opponent. In order to compat this, one of the first cuts we learn is dropping down and slightly back performing an upward diagonal cut across the abdomen.

Sword is usually introduced between second and third Dan.

Hope that was in some way helpful.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2002)

welcome to the group 

i used to train with the pan-am TSD federation.  i am now with the ITMA (international tang soo do moo duk kwan association).  i am 1st dan, working on 2nd.

nice to have you on board!


----------



## shihantae (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi Tang Soo Do Guy,
Since you have been in TSD for 17 yrs.(i have been in it 33yrs), maybe you have heard of Linda Dindly.

She was ranked 10 straight  years as the best fighter in the nation, and she competed in open tournaments.   

I have compted in closed tournaments, but I prefer the open.  To me the closed tournaments never allows a student to see how well they can do against someone of a different style.

Jut my thoughts.  Good luck on the 4th Dan.  I remember mine quite well.

Peace,
Tae


----------

